# on several occasions



## Wings11

Dobrý den,

jak se přeloží spojení "on several occasions"? Např. I was working there on several occasions.

Děkuju


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer Wings11. "On several occasions" znamená prostě "several times", tedy "pracoval jsem tam několikrát".  The past progressive "was working" isn't possible in this sentence as it stands. You need "I worked there on several occasions" (or "I have worked there on several occasions").

(Source: e-gramatica.com [[pdf file]) _"V češtině vyjádříme rozdíl mezi ukončeností a neukončeností děje slovesným videm (umyl jsem, zapadlo - dokonavý, umýval jsem, zapadalo - nedokonavý). Neodpovídá ale vždy prosté nebo průběhové formě. Čas minulý má v angličtině průběhovou formu pro nedokončený děj, který probíhal nepřetržitě, v jednom sledu. *Pokud činnost probíhala ve více časových intervalech nebo ji rozdělíme (popisujeme více činností), musíme v angličtině užít pro minulý čas formu prostou, protože jde o jednotlivé dokončené děje*."_


----------



## werrr

Také si myslím, že v češtině si většinou vystačíme s prostým *několikrát/párkrát/občas *(_několikrát jsem tam pracoval_). V některých kontextech bych toto anglické spojení překládal jako *už několikrát*, např. _několikrát už byl zaznamenán přenos této nemoci ze zvířete na člověka._

Ale i v češtině se občas uchýlíme ke složitější opisné konstrukci, např. _(už) několikrát jsem měl (tu) možnost/příležitost tam pracovat_.


----------



## Apollodoros

Co říkáte následujícímu překladu? Myslím, že přesněji vyjádřuje obsah původní věty:

I worked there on several occasions.
*Pracoval jsem tam při několika příležitostech.

*(Překlad uvedený ve dvou předcházejících odpovědích podle mého názoru znamená spíše:

I worked there several times.
_Pracoval jsem tam několikrát.)_


----------



## Wings11

Dobrý den,

já jsem se se spojením "was working on several occasions" setkal při zkušebním překladu, který mám zpracovat pro jednu agneturu. Taky se mi to spojení "was working" zdálo divné.
 Děkuju moc za odpověď.


----------

